# What's wrong with me??



## jpfabricator (Aug 14, 2017)

So I have a project going on that needs 2 different parts turned in the lathe. I have 2 lathes. While going back and forth, I wonder, "what if I needed a third piece turned while I had both lathes tied up?" ?????????
THEN I START TO CONVINCE MYSELF I NEED A THIRD LATHE!

"Yeah" I say out loud " If I had a third lathe, one could have a quick change and a 4 jaw, the non quick change would keep the 3 jaw, and the big lathe would always be ready with a face plate, or 3 jaw."
Then later that night I catch myself inadvertently looking at the local craigslist for a mid sizes lathe!
I'm sick........I have an illness!
I need a cure!






Anyone in the East Texas area selling a 14-16 swing lathe with a quick change? 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 15, 2017)

it gets worse, believe me 
be careful what you wish for, the only satisfaction is in more iron.
then you run out of room because you need(want) a milling machine (or 5), and some more really cool friends for the 8 lathes you already have.

i prescribe many years of shop therapy


----------



## Mikebr5 (Aug 15, 2017)

I suffer this illness also...


----------



## ddickey (Aug 15, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> I need a cure!


Maybe more cowbell?


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 15, 2017)

ddickey said:


> Maybe more cowbell?


I'm glad I wasn't drinking milk when I read that!!  

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Aug 15, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> I'm sick........I have an illness!
> I need a cure!



You won't find it here!
This site will only provide you with more justification for adding another tool.
More neat projects to build, more great techniques to try, and outright "enabling" of your/our disease.

I once heard it said of Norm Abram that he doesn't change bits, he changes routers.

Personally, I am not even at step one of the recovery program.
I do NOT admit that I have a problem.

So to answer your title question of what's wrong with you, I say:
Absolutely Nothing! 

-brino


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 15, 2017)

Tim the 'Tool man' is my doctor and he says we are all ok here, no need for an appointment.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 15, 2017)

I will not respond to this thread as I currently have 4 lathes all with different personalities.
Unfortunately each gets lonely and jealous of the others.
The only remedy is more shop time!!

Oh, yes, and in case you are wondering each needs it's own 3, 4 and 6 jaw, dog plate, collet system,  as you need to make absolutely sure that each has a different headstock and tailstock tapers, tool post holders so nothing is interchangeable.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 15, 2017)

Aren't these open ended games wonderful!


----------



## RandyM (Aug 15, 2017)

Am I the only one that sees his problem is that of not finishing projects?

Now, just wanting more machines is perfectly normal.


----------



## brino (Aug 15, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Am I the only one that sees his problem is that of not finishing projects?



Randy, I'd go further to say that if you do not have a pile of half-finished/unfinished projects around then you are obviously not involved in enough things and taking on enough projects. 

-brino


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 15, 2017)

Randy, maybe that's it ... sorta like deliberate ADD otherwise known as DADD for machinists. When we are having so much fun that we don't want it to end, not finishing projects might be the solution not the problem.


----------



## brasssmanget (Aug 15, 2017)

Fortunately for me I have a few friends nearby that have lathes. I have called on them occasionally to do a part for me on short notice while my lathe was tied up.


----------



## Reeltor (Aug 15, 2017)

Now, before you go and get a third lathe, I think you need a big shaper, most any 16"-36" weighing in at two tons or more would be suitable.  I assume that you have at least one mill to keep your lathes company, yes, a shaper definitely before a third lathe.


----------



## kvt (Aug 15, 2017)

Daughter (34)  asked about my lathe,   She took a look and said oh that's right you have two,     I go no I have 4,   the two small ones were covered up.    She is like why do you need so many,   I proceded to tell here it was not,   I had one set for threading,  On for small stuff,    One working on,  and the other was being used for larger stuff.  then there is the small MILL and a it need a big mill.  
Just have to find more money and a bigger garage.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 15, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> Now, before you go and get a third lathe, I think you need a big shaper, most any 16"-36" weighing in at two tons or more would be suitable.  I assume that you have at least one mill to keep your lathes company, yes, a shaper definitely before a third lathe.


I have a 13" shaper, a massive horizontal mill with a universal head, and a vertical mill, and a 1932 Francis rReed drill press that was a rescue mission!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 15, 2017)

And just to clarify, A 30x50 expansion in the near future for a 4 post car lift I "might" get. It will have a dedicated grinding room. There's also a small shop with the woodworking stuff in it, with an attached 20'x20' lean too that has most of the welding stuff, and the foundry. AANNDD a truck with an 8' utility bed to house the hand tools and gas compressor for when I need the ability to go mobile.
I also have need for an awning to house all the sand blasting equipment.

Too bad my wife won't tell me where the checkbook is.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Aug 15, 2017)

brino said:


> You won't find it here!
> This site will only provide you with more justification for adding another tool.
> More neat projects to build, more great techniques to try, and outright "enabling" of your/our disease.
> 
> ...


If that was really Norm Abrams, he would have said "routas"


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 15, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> I need a cure!



There is no cure ! I have the illness also and unfortunately the illness moved into restoring older Cub Cadets . Tools I can store away into boxes ...........not so easy with tractors .


----------



## brino (Aug 15, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> And just to clarify, A 30x50 expansion in the near future for a 4 post car lift I "might" get. It will have a dedicated grinding room. There's also a small shop with the woodworking stuff in it, with an attached 20'x20' lean too that has most of the welding stuff, and the foundry. AANNDD a truck with an 8' utility bed to house the hand tools and gas compressor for when I need the ability to go mobile.
> I also have need for an awning to house all the sand blasting equipment.



WHAT? No painting/finishing room? With curtains and negative pressure?

-brino


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 15, 2017)

That's a distant project. Plus my father in law is a retired paint and body man, and he has plans of building a paint room soon. I will just use his.  

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtoombs (Aug 16, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> Now, before you go and get a third lathe, I think you need a big shaper, most any 16"-36" weighing in at two tons or more would be suitable.  I assume that you have at least one mill to keep your lathes company, yes, a shaper definitely before a third lathe.



I have 2 lathes, 4 mills, 5 shapers, 2 planers, 2 vertical bandsaws and a bunch of other smaller items.  I finally had to face the facts and start getting rid of some stuff.  I already moved one shaper, another to go up for sale soon and another after it's repaired and running.  One of the mills will be for sale soon.  Then once the repair work is done on some of the other tools a planer and bandsaw will also find new homes.  Just got tired of not having room in the shop to do anything.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 16, 2017)

cjtoombs said:


> I have 2 lathes, 4 mills, 5 shapers, 2 planers, 2 vertical bandsaws and a bunch of other smaller items.  I finally had to face the facts and start getting rid of some stuff.  I already moved one shaper, another to go up for sale soon and another after it's repaired and running.  One of the mills will be for sale soon.  Then once the repair work is done on some of the other tools a planer and bandsaw will also find new homes.  Just got tired of not having room in the shop to do anything.


The fallacy in that thinking is that one is tempted to fill the empty space!  "The machinery expands to fill the available space"


----------



## kvt (Aug 16, 2017)

Machinery dose not expand,   It just multiplies.   several times over.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 16, 2017)

kvt said:


> Machinery dose not expand,   It just multiplies.   several times over.


I kind of wish it did in fact expand; a small lathe gets bigger, a #2 mill turns into a #3 ------- !


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 17, 2017)

Nope you need at least 5 don't forget the Hardinage turret LATHE and the 20" gap bed with the tracer attachments .


----------



## benmychree (Aug 17, 2017)

Don't forget the 30" American High Duty lathe from 1919 from a RR shop; I did not!


----------



## core-oil (Aug 17, 2017)

One can never have too many machine tools , Everyone should have a historical hero, to whom one should look up to  My hero was the old  Glasgow industrialist Sir William Beardmore , who loved more machines and lovely large factories, I have a big lathe I do not use often but it is always there, and two intermediate lathes , And a small lathe which I am refurbishing at the moment , My daughter really likes it as well , so I guess that is a golden seal of approval.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi
Try working out of a 16'x 12' workshop, no room for new machines, all my tools & machines are on wheels, to get a bit of working space. lol


----------



## benmychree (Aug 17, 2017)

core-oil said:


> One can never have too many machine tools , Everyone should have a historical hero, to whom one should look up to  My hero was the old  Glasgow industrialist Sir William Beardmore , who loved more machines and lovely large factories, I have a big lathe I do not use often but it is always there, and two intermediate lathes , And a small lathe which I am refurbishing at the moment , My daughter really likes it as well , so I guess that is a golden seal of approval.


I quite agree!  Personal heroes; one of mine is Samuel Smiles, the mid 1800s industrial biographer in Britain; I have a set of his biographies (4 Volumes). So many industrial heroes between those covers!


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 17, 2017)

jpfabricator said:


> I need a cure!



I am afraid there is no cure for what you have my friend. This disease is TERMINAL.


----------

